# Norton Security/firewall/svchost help



## Justin053191 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the problem with svchost taking all my cpu up, but i didnt want to post the same question... ive been wanting to fix my cpu but i still havent figured out what is wrong with it yet. just to dig deeper into the svchost process, i have 8 full pages in security history under tab firewall﻿ - activities, this is just a third of a page of them, all were from just a few minutes of internet use. when i click on details of one of the below activities, i get this...

local address, service is (ff02::c, Port ssdp (1900) )
remote address, service is (fe80::9522:524b:a723:7b45, port (60928) )
process name is "C:Windows\System32\svchost.exe".

so obviously there is a tie of some sort with host process and all these things from the firewall, im wondering if it has some kind of link to the problem with svchost taking 80-100% of cpu most of the time. i dont know what any of the below means, which is why im asking for smarter people to help me out.

Category: Firewall - Activities
Date & Time,Risk,Activity,Status,Recommended Action,Category
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (fe80::9522:524b:a723:7b45, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (fe80::9522:524b:a723:7b45, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (fe80::9522:524b:a723:7b45, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (fe80::9522:524b:a723:7b45, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (fe80::9522:524b:a723:7b45, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (fe80::9522:524b:a723:7b45, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities
1/10/2012 3:38 PM,Info,"Rule \"Default Block UPnP Discovery\" stealthed (192.168.2.1, Port ssdp(1900) ). Inbound UDP packet. ",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities


----------



## Justin053191 (Jan 10, 2012)

what does block UPnP Discovery mean anyways?


----------

